# Tom Clancy died....RIP :( (Merged)



## Fictionista (Sep 14, 2012)

http://finance.yahoo.com/news/tom-clancy-dead-celebrated-thriller-141800682.html


----------



## crebel (Jan 15, 2009)

It just came across CNN that author Tom Clancy has died at the age of 66.


----------



## S.A. Mulraney (May 20, 2011)

Wow.  Very sad. Definitely someone I read as a youngster. Loved the detail of his work.


----------



## Rick Gualtieri (Oct 31, 2011)

Just heard about this.  Very sad.  Was never a big political thriller fan in general, but loved some of his.


----------



## vrabinec (May 19, 2011)

Vaya con Dios, amigo. Loved your stuff.


----------



## Accord64 (Mar 12, 2012)

Wow.  

Loved his books. "The Hunt for Red October" got me hooked on writing. 

You'll be missed, Tom.


----------



## maineavalanche (Mar 22, 2013)

Never was a Tom Clancy fan, but it's always hard to hear when an author dies, especially one who was still relatively young.


----------



## Alan Simon (Jul 2, 2010)

Even though I never really got into his books, for me the great part of his story was having been rejected by the major publishers and then finding a home for The Hunt for Red October with the Naval Institute Press, of all places, where it took off and created the beginnings of his fan base. Today or within the past couple of years, Clancy would likely have gone the indie route. So even though his breakthrough was almost 30 years ago, I like to think of him as a trailblazer for many of us: when rejected or ignored by the publishing establishment, go with Plan B.


----------



## bordercollielady (Nov 21, 2008)

After losing Vince Flynn - now we've lost Clancy at the age of 66.    Still too soon.  A sad sad time for readers of this genre.  Farewell Tom and Jack Ryan.


----------



## Midnight Whimsy (Jun 25, 2013)

Very sad. 

M.W


----------



## Craig Allen (Apr 2, 2011)

That's really terrible news. I still remember Hunt for Red October. Great novel. He will be missed.


----------



## crebel (Jan 15, 2009)

Very sad for lovers of political thrillers.  He was a genius in the genre.  

I started a thread in NQK, the book corner was a better choice.


----------



## Ty Johnston (Jun 19, 2009)

Was surprised by this one. Was an early fan of Clancy's, though I lost interest in the late '90s. Always hoped he would come back to his earlier form. Suppose we'll never get the chance for that now. Rest in piece.


----------



## Nancy Beck (Jul 1, 2011)

Holy crap - what a shock! 

I was never into his books, but my nephew went thru most of them very quickly.

Only 66. Dang.

According to the article, though, looks like he did finish one book which will be coming out in December (I think).

RIP.


----------



## TRGoodman (Jul 9, 2012)

Very sad. I've never gotten around to reading his books, but I have several in the queue.

66 is way too young.


----------



## Geoffrey (Jun 20, 2009)

I was coming over to start this thread - I'm glad someone was on their toes and beat me to it .... He'll be missed.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Hi, folks--

Merging this with the discussion on the Book Corner as a subject of general interest to the forum.

Betsy


----------



## H. S. St. Ours (Mar 24, 2012)

Too young. So many more stories to tell.


----------



## Alan Petersen (May 20, 2011)

Ah man, that stinks. First Vince Flynn, now Tom Clancy. 

RIP.


----------



## Rykymus (Dec 3, 2011)

No I'm depressed. He was my go-to author for most of my life. When I picked up my first Kindle, I immediately loaded it with everything I could find of his, even if I had already read it.

Seriously bummed.


----------



## JumpingShip (Jun 3, 2010)

Oh no!   I loved his books! I was about 20 when I read the first one, and then after I was married a few years later, didn't have a lot of money for books, so I would borrow the ones my dad would inevitably receive as gifts for his birthday and Christmas. Then, my dad, my brother and I, would discuss the books at family gatherings.


----------



## christianem (Sep 15, 2013)

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk - now Free


----------



## FrankZubek (Aug 31, 2010)

What was inspiring to me was the fact he traveled by train to his job as an insurance agent and wrote Red October ON the train to and from work. After submitting to a number of places he went to that small press who scooped it up. And the rest, of course, is history.

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Tom_Clancy#Bibliography

He was alot like Clive Cussler in the recent years- branching off and starting multiple other series of books.

Rest in peace, sir. Rest in peace. And thanks.


----------



## JRTomlin (Jan 18, 2011)

Sad news indeed.


----------



## Casper Parks (May 1, 2011)

Farewell Mister Tom Clancy, you are missed.


----------



## FrankZubek (Aug 31, 2010)

Heck, it'll probably be a while before we see anyone who'll match what he accomplished.
Long, long while, if ever.

The man certainly left his mark on the literary scene.


----------



## Error404 (Sep 6, 2012)

The good ones always go young


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Sad news. His final Jack Ryan novel is due to be released the first week of December. Given it's October, I expect it is finished and in editing now.


----------



## willswardstrom (Sep 20, 2013)

Dude...

This is sad. I loved me some Tom Clancy books. With all the details he put into the spy world and the military, you could tell the man knew his stuff. Had some great works before the Cold War ended and managed to tell some even better stories after the Berlin Wall fell as well.


----------



## HappyGuy (Nov 3, 2008)

Not sure if this is the right forum for this, but ...

Enjoyed his books so very much.


----------



## Gone 9/21/18 (Dec 11, 2008)

_The Hunt for Red October_ stands out in my mind as one of those special books. I read it in one sitting, ignoring all sorts of other things I should have been doing and exhausting myself. Almost avoided the movie since most movies are so inferior to the books they're based on, but gave in and was happy I did since the movie is also superb. Clancy's later books just didn't do it for me. Disappointing, but that that's the way it goes, and I'll forever be grateful to him for the hours of pleasure in _Red October._ RIP.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

a couple of similar threads from various boards have been merged into this one here in the Corner. . . . sorry for any confusion.


----------



## Cindy416 (May 2, 2009)

bordercollielady said:


> After losing Vince Flynn - now we've lost Clancy at the age of 66. Still too soon. A sad sad time for readers of this genre. Farewell Tom and Jack Ryan.


How true. I loved the research and detail that Tom Clancy based each novel on, but I haven't read all of his books. I did, however, get completely hooked on Vince Flynn's novels, and am still very sad that there will be no more Mitch Rapp. Political thrillers are at the top of my list of favorite genres, and both Tom Clancy and Vince and Vince Flynn were at the top of the genre. How sad to lose such talented writers within a few months of each other.


----------



## Kevin B. Leigh (Oct 1, 2013)

Tom's books were amazing in that they could almost predict the state of the world. I started reading his books as a child and because of there intense action he got me hooked on reading in general. I am so saddened by his death. Now two of my favorites are gone, Tom Clancy and Doug Adams


----------



## wholesalestunna (Aug 5, 2011)

So sad... We're losing a lot of great writers these days


----------



## elaineorr (Mar 18, 2012)

His are definitely books not to read at bed time -- hard to put them down.  One of the best examples of weaving research into plot.


----------



## FrankZubek (Aug 31, 2010)

I keep bringing this up when a name writer passes on.
But only because I feel its an important point.

If you are a writer and have a rough draft sitting in a drawer-- sit down and WRITE IT !!
If you are an artist and have an idea for a painting-- go CREATE IT !!

And beyond the creative arts....if there is someone you had a fight with and you'd like to make up or if there is a place on the planet you have always wanted to visit or even if its something as simple as doing something for someone you love and you just haven't gotten around to it yet........

DO IT
PLAN IT
MAKE IT HAPPEN NOW !!!

Time waits for nobody and when the Lord or Fate or karma or Mother Nature or whoever you believe in comes calling to punch your ticket... it'll be too late then.

Stop waiting and excusing. Start DOING!


----------



## Kevin B. Leigh (Oct 1, 2013)

FrankZubek said:


> DO IT
> PLAN IT
> MAKE IT HAPPEN NOW !!!
> Time waits for nobody and when the Lord or Fate or karma or Mother Nature or whoever you believe in comes calling to punch your ticket... it'll be too late then.
> Stop waiting and excusing. Start DOING!


To true, one of my favorite quotes: "Inspiration exists, but it has to find you working" Picasso (I think)


----------



## Shastastan (Oct 28, 2009)

66 is way too young for a great author to leave us.  Of course Vince Flynn was even younger--more sadness.  Some folks posting on here have not read any of Clancy's books.  Well, now is your chance.  I suggest "Debt of Honor" in addition to the one already mentioned, "Hunt For Red October."


----------



## bordercollielady (Nov 21, 2008)

Shastastan said:


> . Some folks posting on here have not read any of Clancy's books.


I actually liked his books after "Hunt" a lot more... I got so lost in Russian names when I read "Hunt" so very long ago - couldn't see the forest for the trees. Maybe it would be easier to keep them straight with the PW2's list of characters?


----------



## FrankZubek (Aug 31, 2010)

"Executive Decision" while one of the longest in the series, is a very good book (my opinion).


----------



## FloridaMom (Oct 4, 2013)

Just heard this.


----------



## The Fussy Librarian (May 3, 2011)

I got hooked on his books as a teenager. Even though the books were huge and detailed, his pacing was what kept me turning pages. I also loved the fact that he was an insurance salesman who decided to write a book -- very inspirational. 

"Debt of Honor" was probably my favorite although I loved the character development of "Without Remorse." It opened my eyes to how you could take a secondary character (i.e. not Jack Ryan) and create a whole new world based on that person.


----------

